

Doing - wiljr
http://andersonjr.com/2013/06/02/doing/

======
sidcool
Marketing in technology is a complex task. The visionaries are generally poor
at marketing and the marketers don't actually get the vision. That lending of
vision from the entrepreneur to the marketer makes or breaks a startup.

